# Does your back hurt while fishing?



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone else suffer back pain while fishing? I don't think it's due to any vigorous activity, mostly just fatigue. I've been thinking about investing in some sort of back brace to wear while fishing. Something similar to what people who work in warehouses wear. Does anyone have any tips or ideas to alleviate back pain while fishing? I'll typically pop a couple of advil before heading out and that helps but I'm looking for some additional remedies.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Despite the fact that im close to 6'6 i've never experienced significant back pain until recently (injured on the job). Now whenever I go fishing I have to concentrate on both fishing _and_ keeping my back straight...I bascially have to relearn how to effectively jig/crank using only my arms, rather then my whole upper body....Sucks because I really had some presentations set in stone and now I have to go back and change them. I've also noticed that standing on solid ground makes all the difference in the world when it comes to my back & fishing. Also I would sort of lean towards NOT taking any pain killers when fishing (I don't) as your just masking the problem, instead of correcting it - that's my 2c on the matter at least.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

If your going to buy a brace invest in a high dollar one. I bought a cheepo one @ walmart ($30) and I swear it caused more problems then it solved.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Some days my back bothers me more than others. Like acklac7 said, make sure your standing up straight. Usually on the days my back starts to hurt it's because of the way I'm standing. I have a bad habit of leaning forward when I fish. If I keep my back straighter the pain seems to go away.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

My back definately bothers me while fishing. I always pop about 3 advil before going out and work on standing with my back very straight. I also make sure to use my arms and wrists while cranking and take breaks often. It is really bad while kayaking and in PT they showed me how to use the correct muscles while paddling which helps a good bit. I would be interested in knowing if a back brace helps you.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

flytyer said:


> I have a bad habit of leaning forward when I fish.


Yup, I have the exact same habit. Personally I think it's much easier to properly/effectively present a lure (especially a jig), while leaned slightly forward..Problem is I can't do that anymore. I've given it some thought and im convinced that a longer rod, say 7'6, would allow me to give the same presentation standing straight, instead of hunched/leaned over working a 6'6. (hope that made sense)


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If I'm not trolling in the boat..... it sure does....that's why I troll all the time....I am also lazy....let the motor do all the work


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Some good advice here. Interesting that you mentioned not taking pain medication. I've always considered the advil a preemptive strike so to speak. Seems like back pain, especially when you're on the shore goes hand in hand with fishing. I'll avoid the wal-mart back braces and look to invest in something a little more sturdy.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont care how mutch my back hurts.....I refuse to wear one ......lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mevers said:


> Some good advice here. Interesting that you mentioned not taking pain medication. I've always considered the advil a preemptive strike so to speak.


I guess my take on the matter is you're in pain because you've done something that aggravates the body. Address the issue that is aggravating the body and the pain should subside on its own, without any medication. IMO taking a pill just masks the pain and the problem remains. Lately I've been trying and "listen" to my body and adjust my posture such that the pain diminishes or goes away entirely.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

acklac7 said:


> I guess my take on the matter is you're in pain because you've done something that aggravates the body. Address the issue that is aggravating the body and the pain should subside on its own, without any medication. IMO taking a pill just masks the pain and the problem remains. Lately I've been trying and "listen" to my body and adjust my posture such that the pain diminishes or goes away entirely.


You make an excellent point. A few years ago I broke my back in a snowmobiling accident so I expect those regular aches and pains and typically try and tolerate being uncomfortable as long as I can. Unfortunately back pain is a certainty in the future so it looks like I might as well start addressing this in a physical manner (ie. back brace) now.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

after 20 min. standing im in pain i must sit down and cast. but if walking or moving im ok. that way i troll alot


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

...sorry, couldn't help it. Whenever shore fishing, I carry a bucket with a seat lid so I can sit when (not if) needed. I tend to lean forward also, which aggravates an old lower back injury that is already aggravated by osteoarthritis. I have to take stretch breaks whenever cleaning fish. My back is fine whenever I'm in the boat, but then my legs give me trouble if I don't stand up now and then. 

I really like the idea of upgrading my fish gear so I can enjoy my hobby more comfortably. I'll mention to my wife that I read it here first, which means that this is probably my last session on OGF, or at least until I recuperate. :beat-up:

andesangler


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

CHeck your shoes as well.. Your feet have alot to do with how your back feels.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

mevers said:


> Does anyone else suffer back pain while fishing? I don't think it's due to any vigorous activity, mostly just fatigue. I've been thinking about investing in some sort of back brace to wear while fishing. Something similar to what people who work in warehouses wear. Does anyone have any tips or ideas to alleviate back pain while fishing? I'll typically pop a couple of advil before heading out and that helps but I'm looking for some additional remedies.


mevers I recently graduated physical therapy school maybe I can provide some insight. While your back pain may be due to a number of things, after your done fishing for the day try laying on your stomach for 15-20 minutes to give your back muscles a rest from being in an overstreched position due to the poor posture most of us have. As long as you can tolerate this position without increased pain that is. Also consider if your putting more weight on one leg more than the other while standing and casting. As for back braces they don't do much but provide your body a means of telling your mind I am wearing this remember body stand up straight. An advil also will help after you experience pain since it targets the pain. If walking or moving makes it feel better, then move every hour or so to prevent standing in one spot to long.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I am only 33, and I have this same problem. i get lower back pain, and a ache right between my shoulder blades. I have found that when I wear my bibs, I get this back pain very quickly. It makes for a long day in the boat..


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you fishing in a boat? How about purchasing a high-back comortable computer desk chair and remove the base. Take the chair part and mount it somehow to your boat. Then you could sit back whenever you catch yourself leaning forward. That could alleviate the pain.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Get your self a pair of good hiking shoes or boots, with cumffy soles. You will see a big change in ho your back feels with a good boot or shoe.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd try some back strength training or something along the lines of P90X before getting any kind of brace. Fortunately I don't have any major back problems but other things like arms/shoulders cleared up with some strength building exercise. Awhile back my upper back was bothering me a bit, I did some simple exercises and the problem went away. I'd stand, feet apart, bend at the waste until at 90 degrees, hold, lift my arms back, straighten elbows, slowly bend back up and back as far as I can go. I could feel the week parts working and the discomfort cleared up shortly.




acklac7 said:


> I guess my take on the matter is you're in pain because you've done something that aggravates the body. Address the issue that is aggravating the body and the pain should subside on its own, without any medication. IMO taking a pill just masks the pain and the problem remains. Lately I've been trying and "listen" to my body and adjust my posture such that the pain diminishes or goes away entirely.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

While fishing:

Lower back pain = Leaning forward or bending at the waist

Between the shoulder blades pain = usually occurs for one of 2 reasons or both: 1. usually happens while standing up and the cause is holding the rod between your sternum and your waste for a long time without moving it much. 2. You're constantly looking down.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

The thing that helps me the most is a bass seat in my boat up front. It helps me stand up straight and fish with better posture. If you're in a boat try that. It seems you and I aren't the only ones who have these problems...by the way I'm healthy and 34....just bad posture.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

I wear Merrell hiking shoes on my bass boat...besides the extra cushion for standing all day, they have great traction on wet docks, ramps, and gunwales. 

Ranger answered this in there most recent boats (not sure the year but 10 and newer for sure...) they installed what they call a 'pro pad' under the front deck carpet. It is essentially a thicker pad under the carpet. I think you could do even better by getting one of those stress reliever pads that cashiers use at Sam's, home depot etc. and put it on your front deck where you stand all the time...worth a shot.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Try waering Crocs while fishing. I love them and they are so Comfy and light.
Good Luck


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I also have lower back pain from fishing. I fish out of a boat and spend all day looking down. Probably no way around the pain if your posture isn't correct, looking down makes it not correct. My last job caused the same pain and it was from looking down. I have tried a back brace and it didn't help me either. I guess the best advise would be good posture and strech throught the day. My doctor would of course say to do back exercises, the more I do the better results I have. 
Good Luck!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think bad posture and lack of exercise and stretching can often be a big culprit. I generally don't have much problem with my back in recent years but I can say that I have done a better job in recent years of taking care of my body through exercise. The back pain can be a result of weak back muscles or even tightness of muscles in the back and/or legs. Over the years I found that if I do a better job of strengthening my abdominal muscles it seems to help as well. Make sure the hamstrings are not tight as they can really pull and irritate your lower back if not.

There are a lot of exercise recommendations out there for back strengthening. My take on it is if you try one of the result at minimum would be that you get some exercise. As we hit those middle age years and on up I we can always use that.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Stood on the rocks at Hoover for several hours today, and was mindful of keeping my back straight. It helped--very little back pain:good:. But the fish weren't biting and I lost one of my favorite cranks:bad:, so for today it was a wash. Probably try again tomorrow for a few hours.

andesangler


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

my suggestion would be an arch support with some guts to it. I wear custom arches and it makes a world of difference in all of my shoes. I don't mean the gellin like a felon type because they will also only mask your pain. if your arch collapses or "rolls in" to far when standing then your whole body is out of alignment which also puts a forward tilt in your pelvis and creates a forward hunch. Much of what you feel through your body can be related to your body's grounding foundation(feet). Try a good over the counter cork arch support which don't cost much more than the dr. scholls crap at the super markets!


----------

